# Central Sierra Nevada



## 27yard (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, returned from a forage trip up around 5-6k ft el. A little snow still around up in the higher end. Found about a dozen small ones in a sunny area, but for the most part there was not much. A week or two early I’m thinking. Not a lot of traffic going into the northern entrance to Yosemite so parking along the highway is pretty easy. The campgrounds are closed which makes them a great place to hunt if you get there first, a little secret that’s not so secret anymore (as I witnessed). But if you can spot them at a distance you can cover a lot of ground, and eliminate unproductive areas. We (my wife and I) were also looking for the early fiddle heads but surprisingly found nothing but a few very juvenile sprouts. 

On a side note, walking into some of the CLOSED campgrounds I was surprised to see what LITTLE the Forest service have done to Prepare the grounds for the public. I’m telling you, many 20”+ blow-downs across the roads, a lot of widow makers hung up in adjacent trees, and I saw one that split a picnic table in two. I know their very busy (LMAO) but I sincerely doubt the feds are gonna open any campgrounds In this area before Labor Day. 
Some forest roads are open but if you travel any distance down the secondary ones, a chain saw and a good rope would be good company. Be safe out there...Dan


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

I checked last year's spots over the weekend and nothing in Tahoe yet.
The Auburn foothills were dry and really hot and up around Lake Tahoe its still pretty cold. Hopefully the forecasted rain this week and next will help. Snow flowers just starting to pop. So it's definitely early here.


----------



## 27yard (Mar 19, 2014)

TAhoe O, I think you’re spot on w/ you’re post. I almost always have success when I see sarcodes start popping up, that’s when I know I’m in the zone...


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

Look who I found on a closed Campground in the Sierra /Auburn foothills around 4K soaking up some sun? Hope it wasn't one of your spots 27yards??? Enough for a nice taste of Spring!
The rain the last two days certainly helped and more in the 10-day forecast. Now we just need some warmer temps and they should be coming out around Lake Tahoe and higher elevations too.


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tahoe Oberst said:


> I checked last year's spots over the weekend and nothing in Tahoe yet.
> The Auburn foothills were dry and really hot and up around Lake Tahoe its still pretty cold. Hopefully the forecasted rain this week and next will help. Snow flowers just starting to pop. So it's definitely early here.


I've been looking in the Auburn foothills also. Nothing!!


----------



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

autuca0308 said:


> I've been looking in the Auburn foothills also. Nothing!!


We went East of Pollock Pines last weekend and found two little morels. We are heading back to the same area this weekend and next in the hopes that the rain and warm weather will help some pop up. We just started hunting last summer and found a total of about 20 last year. We are hoping for more this year as we become better at this wonderful sport


----------



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

Anyone in the Sierras finding anything? We were at about 4800-5200 feet today-off hiway 50 = nothing!? Lots of snow flowers.


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

A few small ones around 5-6K East of Auburn / Foresthill. Still early though. It's been very cold. Still plenty of time.


----------



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

Tahoe Oberst said:


> A few small ones around 5-6K East of Auburn / Foresthill. Still early though. It's been very cold. Still plenty of time.


----------



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

My husband and I found two beautiful specimens, off of Hiway 50, at about 5600'. There are tons of snowflowers, more than I have ever seen. Despite rain about a week ago, it seems dry. The ground is cold. No rain in sight. We are new to this, is it possible there won't be many this year?


----------



## 27yard (Mar 19, 2014)

I just returned from the 108 corridor, namely the Hull Creek area. I took my duel sport on my hitch rack. My first stop I filled a small paper bag w/ large firm, morels, Couple lbs I’d guess. And that was it... Snow flowers everywhere, but I could have worked harder I guess. Maybe next week when it cools down. Expecting thunderstorms midweek.


----------



## Diggie68 (May 16, 2021)

First morels of the year. El Dorado Co 6000'. No coral, no puffballs?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Diggie68 said:


> First morels of the year. El Dorado Co 6000'. No coral, no puffballs?


Welcome to the Forum @Diggie68 ! Thanks for the 🍄 report!


----------



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

We were at 5500’ in El Dorado County this weekend. Lots of small gilled brown mushrooms in damper areas of the forest. I only found two morels all day.


----------



## JZumi (Apr 24, 2018)

May 14 explored 5-6k elev. east of Pollock Pines. Looked in burn and non-burn areas. Habitat looked awesome but only found a handful or so. Lots of mosquitos, lots of downed timber, not a lot of moist areas, lots of roads and trails blocked. Visited our porcini spot for nada. Still an awesome day in the woods.


----------



## Ken Iisaka (Jun 2, 2020)

Have been finding quite a few Calvatia sculpta in Calaveras County between 6000-7000' in recent weeks. Have been checking freshly logged areas for morels at 6000-7500', but already too hot and dry.


----------

